# Is this a hint that HD VOD is coming?



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Is this a hint that HD VOD is coming?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1324882&postcount=8


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

Sure looks like a hint to me!


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Splendor said:


> Nope.


-1


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

well, I'd call it a hint ..


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -1


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll actually be able to use VOD again. I try, but its so hard to watch non-HD TV anymore. I guess I'm spoiled.


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

Splendor said:


>


I don't know splendor i think earls -1 is another hint


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

408SJC said:


> I don't know splendor i think earls -1 is another hint


+1


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I didn't think we were allowed to do +1's.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

:lol:

Not only is reading fundamental, so is remedial forum math!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

So we're back at zero? :lol: In phonics, that would be {ZEE-roh} :lol:


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> +1


Very exciting!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, what am I missing here??? It's always been said that HD DoD content will be coming, I don't see anything here that says anything new, like a date that it's coming.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I care more about getting the network channels in DoD than HD DoD...any +1's or -1's on this one, Earl?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

BLUE


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

johnck78 said:


> Is this a hint that HD VOD is coming?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1324882&postcount=8


999 0x75 112(2) . ._.

:lol:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> 999 0x75 112(2) . ._.
> 
> :lol:


  :icon_stup :bang


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Now we're just guessing.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> I'll actually be able to use VOD again. I try, but its so hard to watch non-HD TV anymore. I guess I'm spoiled.


+100000000


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Now we're just guessing.


Earl started at -1
Then + 1
so Earl zero'd out the total

Best I can figure
Tom apparently added a phone number so we can't count it

999 117 1122

So the correct answer once again is indeed 'Colorless'


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl said -1 to splendor nope reply as in your are not correct.

Then Earl said +1 to 408SJC as in Earl was saying splendor you are wrong.

So that means Tom was giving a hint.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl said -1 to splendor nope reply as in your are not correct.
> 
> Then Earl said +1 to 408SJC as in Earl was saying splendor you are wrong.
> 
> So that means Tom was giving a hint.


Am I being too cryptic?


----------



## DougCrouch (Nov 2, 2007)

It is taking me about 4 hrs (DSL) to dl a 1 hr VOD so I figure it would take about a week to dl one HD program. So far, I don't see VOD being viable for HD fanatics.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -1


Is this a boolean True?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't add a phone number... I encoded a message... :lol:


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl said -1 to splendor nope reply as in your are not correct.
> 
> Then Earl said +1 to 408SJC as in Earl was saying splendor you are wrong.
> 
> So that means Tom was giving a hint.


So If I call the number ...

Or maybe reboot and punch it in on the second screen :lol:

I know - it unlocks the HD VOD of the show last night. 'Cause those youtube video's ain't getting it done.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I didn't add a phone number... I encoded a message... :lol:


I got the . ._. - still working on the numbers though


----------



## badmonkey (Nov 18, 2005)

DougCrouch said:


> It is taking me about 4 hrs (DSL) to dl a 1 hr VOD so I figure it would take about a week to dl one HD program. So far, I don't see VOD being viable for HD fanatics.


None of the 2+ hour movies I've downloaded has taken more than 1 hour. In any case, the download far outpaces watching the show, so I can start watching and not worry about catching up to the download.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> 999 0x75 112(2) . ._.
> 
> :lol:





bhelton71 said:


> I got the . ._. - still working on the numbers though


I think I got the numbers but the .._. is throwing. Thought it was MorseCode but I don't think Q is right

Any ways here is what I got for the numbers....

999 = Y (3rd letter on a phone pad)

0x75 = u (75hex = 117 decimal which is the letter u)

112(2) = p (just 112 decimal which is the letter p)


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I didn't add a phone number... I encoded a message... :lol:


Ok I got its definitely

[something goes here ?]
u 
pp
e
r

Not a clue - you're doing some kind of packed BCD maybe ?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

kocuba said:


> I think I got the numbers but the .._. is throwing. Thought it was MorseCode but I don't think Q is right
> 
> Any ways here is what I got for the numbers....
> 
> ...


and the . = E
and the ._. = R

'YUPER' ?


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Ok I got its definitely
> 
> [something goes here ?]
> u
> ...


Ahh that would be why I missed it thought it was 1 letter not 2 so the answer would be

Yupper


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

kocuba said:


> Ahh that would be why I missed it thought it was 1 letter not 2 so the answer would be
> 
> Yupper


Is that a word ?


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Is that a word ?


Maybe out West :hurah:


----------



## noroll (Aug 29, 2007)

Got it...


Be sure to drink your Ovaltine:coffee


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bhelton71 said:


> Is that a word ?


Yupper. 


kocuba said:


> Maybe out West :hurah:


Grew up in midwest, used it there long before I moved to CA then UT.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

8675309


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

ke3ju said:


> Is this a boolean True?


1 = true
0 = false
-1 = Earl disagrees...not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

They have already had HD on the menu. The question is when will they have satellite delivered DoD HD programming? How much can they store on the HD (3 - 4 movies could eat up 100GB).


----------



## DanHo (Jun 14, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> 8675309


Jenny? Is that you???


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> I care more about getting the network channels in DoD than HD DoD...any +1's or -1's on this one, Earl?


Agreed, and network DoD in HD, as I am spoiled too.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ken S said:


> They have already had HD on the menu. The question is when will they have satellite delivered DoD HD programming? How much can they store on the HD (3 - 4 movies could eat up 100GB).


Well it depends - anyone got any idea if DOD is mpeg2 vs mpeg4 ?

I assumed mpeg2 just because on some of the shows I downloaded I saw macroblocking - I don't think mpeg4 has 'macro' blocks - they are much smaller, I think. But I never grabbed the 2 shows they did have up.

Edit:
Well I was wrong both mpeg2 and mpeg4 use a 16x16 pixel macroblock. But apparently a motion vector is only 8x8 in mpeg4.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> 8675309


Jenny, I got your number!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> Well it depends - anyone got any idea if DOD is mpeg2 vs mpeg4 ?
> 
> I assumed mpeg2 just because on some of the shows I downloaded I saw macroblocking - I don't think mpeg4 has 'macro' blocks - they are much smaller, I think. But I never grabbed the 2 shows they did have up.
> 
> ...


I would think they could transmit the content in any format they wish. What's the best they can hope to do with HD and still get passable (not great) quality...5gb/hour of content?


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I would think they could transmit the content in any format they wish. What's the best they can hope to do with HD and still get passable (not great) quality...5gb/hour of content?


I know it's a different codec, but the videos on xbox live marketplace are 720p WMV encodes and are about 4.5 GB for a 2 hr movie. I think the quality is outstanding and certainly would suffice for VOD.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

If one is willing to expend the computer processing time, a multipass MPEG4 HD movie can be compressed very tightly (for video) with very minimal loss. 

I suspect that part of the delay is DIRECTV's providers working on building the process for making solid HD content and then building the library. 

Keep thine remotes handy and eyes open, 
Tom


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> If one is willing to expend the computer processing time, a multipass MPEG4 HD movie can be compressed very tightly (for video) with very minimal loss.
> 
> I suspect that part of the delay is DIRECTV's providers working on building the process for making solid HD content and then building the library.
> 
> ...


:dance: :joy: :icon_da: :dance01:


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Splendor said:


> :dance: :joy: :icon_da: :dance01:


But WHEN is it going to happen...SOON, I tell you, SOON...oh, that dreaded 4 letter word.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

DougCrouch said:


> It is taking me about 4 hrs (DSL) to dl a 1 hr VOD so I figure it would take about a week to dl one HD program. So far, I don't see VOD being viable for HD fanatics.


Agree. With DSL, I can't imagine it would ever be possible to use HD VOD. As it is, I only use it now to download music videos, which are usually in the 5-7 minute range.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dr_J said:


> Agree. With DSL, I can't imagine it would ever be possible to use HD VOD. As it is, I only use it now to download music videos, which are usually in the 5-7 minute range.


Why not set it up do download overnight?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I would think they could transmit the content in any format they wish. What's the best they can hope to do with HD and still get passable (not great) quality...5gb/hour of content?


If my math skills haven't failed me yet - that should be a really, really good picture:

The standard formula is roughly:
bitrate_in_kbps = (((((target_size_in_Mbytes - sound_size_in_Mbytes) * 1024) * 1024) / length_in_secs) * 8) / 1000

For DVD audio - the AC3 5.1 for a movie (120 Minutes) track is usually around 400-500MB so middle of the road say 225 MB for 1 hour. I'll assume they pass that intact and only encode the video.

You supplied:
1 hour video so 60*60 = 3600
storage is 5GB (5120 MB)

bitrate = (((( 5120 - 225 ) * 1048576) / 3600) * 8) / 1000 
bitrate = 11406.176711~ kbps or 11.41 Mbps

Max bitrate is 20 Mbit/s for MPEG4 Part 10 Level 4 (Main)


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Why not set it up do download overnight?


Possible, but then it wouldn't exactly be "on demand."


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

True, HD via IP won't be as "on Demand" as some of the other offerings. The DIRECTV on Demand moniker covers many delivery types ranging from truly better than cable "on Demand" by virtue of pre-loading DVRs to not-so-on-demand HD over IP that might take some forethought to watch. 

I expect the product will continue to improve as DIRECTV plays.

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dr_J said:


> Possible, but then it wouldn't exactly be "on demand."


I guess there's nothing out there I can't wait to see (except live sporting events). I never thought of it that way. 

Tom, any ETA? Or is it still just *SOON*. 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

If you can download faster than you can watch it, then it shouldn't matter how long it takes to download, cause you'd never be able to catch up with the VOD. My speed is 6mbps, and and I add anything to the queue, go get a drink and come back and watch it all the way through without catching up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ccsoftball7 said:


> I guess there's nothing out there I can't wait to see (except live sporting events). I never thought of it that way.
> 
> Tom, any ETA? Or is it still just *SOON*.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!


Lets say I'm surprised and that I'm following my own advice given earlier.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I posted last night, I couldn't find this thread, that there are now two channel 1278 for Discovery. One with content, the other not available. Is this maybe an upcomming HD offering?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Lets say I'm surprised and that I'm following my own advice given earlier.


I'm guessing you mean this advice? 



Tom Robertson said:


> Keep thine remotes handy and eyes open,
> Tom


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

*ANON!!!*

And, they did do those two snippets in HD, so the base has been tested. Now just for content.


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Any new hints?


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

How about now?


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Three HD on DoD but pay per views? Come on, I don't want to pay for a movie and find that I don't like it and waste my 4.99! I can't wait for them to add some more contents.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Three HD on DoD but pay per views? Come on, I don't want to pay for a movie and find that I don't like it and waste my 4.99! I can't wait for them to add some more contents.


as i do agree that i to wish they would include some free HD-VOD sometime soon.

but saying you don't want to pay $4.99 for a movie that you may or may not like. isn't that a little over the top by saying that? the HD-VOD PPV is no different than the normal PPV. it gives a brief description on what the movie is all about just like the normal PPV does.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Three HD on DoD but pay per views? Come on, I don't want to pay for a movie and find that I don't like it and waste my 4.99! I can't wait for them to add some more contents.


I wonder if we will have to pay 9.99 for HD VOD Access?


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> I wonder if we will have to pay 9.99 for HD VOD Access?


No, the access is an extension of what you have in your package. PPV is stll PPV.


----------

